# Chirping Sound on my 2014 2.0 Diesel Eco



## BarbS (Mar 13, 2021)

Has anyone had their diesel make a chirping sound? It started yesterday, while running and also while idling. I'm getting ready to take to the dealer service tomorrow. I'm nervous I'm going to be ripped off. It has 129K miles on it. So no warranties anymore...


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

BarbS said:


> Has anyone had their diesel make a chirping sound? It started yesterday, while running and also while idling. I'm getting ready to take to the dealer service tomorrow. I'm nervous I'm going to be ripped off. It has 129K miles on it. So no warranties anymore...


are u able to make a short video clip with your 'hidden cricket' and post it here?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I had a chirping sound for approximately the past 2 months. Yesterday, the chirping disappeared, and it turned to a roaring sound while I was on my way home from work. Parked it at home, and it threw the serpentine belt the next time I started it up. Based on the frequency of the chirp, I already knew it was something on the belt drive, but not which pulley. My suspicion is that the pulley seized on my trip yesterday and the roaring was the belt rubbing over the seized pulley, then it caused the belt to be thrown upon restart. I'll be digging into it this afternoon to see which pulley it was. Already have all idlers, tensioners, etc. on hand, since I'm due for my 200k timing service, and already have an A/C compressor on the shelf, so as long as it wasn't the alternator pulley, I'll be good to go.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

it can be the A/C compressor, when pulley engages the compressor that's when the chirping noise is coming from a bad bearing, just my guessing.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 13, 2021)

pacolino said:


> are u able to make a short video clip with your 'hidden cricket' and post it here?


I will try to upload a video for you. I just looked at it again and its coming from the left side of the engine compartment. The AC was not on also. Thanks for the response!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 13, 2021)

thanks for everyone for your replies. I'm going to try to upload a video from my phone. Also the AC was not on this morning when I went out there and it still chirps at idle.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 13, 2021)

pacolino said:


> are u able to make a short video clip with your 'hidden cricket' and post it here?





BarbS said:


> I will try to upload a video for you. I just looked at it again and its coming from the left side of the engine compartment. The AC was not on also. Thanks for the response!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 13, 2021)

pacolino said:


> are u able to make a short video clip with your 'hidden cricket' and post it here?


Shoot I only see option to upload a photo.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 13, 2021)

pacolino said:


> are u able to make a short video clip with your 'hidden cricket' and post it here?


iCloud


----------



## BarbS (Mar 13, 2021)

I was able to put up an icloud link under pacolino's request. Does that work for anyone?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Okay. So I heard the chirp. It’s irregular and intermittent. Not quite sure what it is. But might be something in the accessory belt drive. Although that is normally very regular and rhythmic.

But I feel that you have a bigger problem in that the rubber ‘hose’ coming from your air cleaner has a very clear break in it. This is called an Air Cleaner Outlet Duct P/N 23287054. It is broken likely due to mishandling by someone who’s been checking the condition of the air filter for your engine compartment.

The purpose of this duct is to provide clean, filtered air to the turbocharger, Intercooler, etc. As this duct is no longer intact, it is allowing dirty, unfiltered air into your turbo charger and the rest of your engine.

It may be possible that the chirping sound is related to this, in that it might be a failing turbocharger. I do not know for sure as I have no personal experience with turbocharger failure. But I am familiar with failed air filtration and it is best remediated immediately. I personally would not run the engine until this duct is repaired/changed and the rest of the intake system is thoroughly inspected and cleaned.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Okay. So I heard the chirp. It’s irregular and intermittent. Not quite sure what it is. But might be something in the accessory belt drive. Although that is normally very regular and rhythmic.
> 
> But I feel that you have a bigger problem in that the rubber ‘hose’ coming from your air cleaner has a very clear break in it. This is called an Air Cleaner Outlet Duct P/N 23287054. It is broken likely due to mishandling by someone who’s been checking the condition of the air filter for your engine compartment.
> 
> ...


Not to mention, said air is now unmetered as it has come in after the MAF.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

I agree with @Tomko with respect to the accessory drive. It could be a pulley bearing starting to wear. Does it make the noise when cold? Hot? Always? Does the sound frequency increase or disappear when giving it throttle? If you take the serpentine belt off you could check each pulley by hand. The ac pulley still spins even when not engaged. The ac compressor on my camaro died a while ago but the pulley chirps on startup until the engine reaches operating temperature after driving a bit.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Sounds like the serpentine belt to me and I bet is the original.

A simple way to test the belt is to get a spray bottle of water and lightly spray the belt when it chirps. You may have to spray it a couple times.

If the chirp goes away it is the belt.

Also, has the timing belt been replaced? Unrelated, but if not it is past due.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, I found out what my chirp was a few hours after I posted my reply above. Once I got the air filter and engine mount out of the way, I found the alternator pulley had let loose from the shaft and was spinning on the shaft, rather than turning the shaft. So, I'll be putting an alternator on as soon as it arrives from RockAuto, and I'll get around to doing my timing service and A/C compressor replacement in a little more timely fashion than I otherwise would have, since there's no point in taking it apart twice.


----------

